# Frozen transfer nerves



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I am due to start my frozen transfer in the next few weeks and i have a consultation tomorrow.
I was signing the paperwork and suddenly got nervous as i only have 2 embryos in the freezer. What if they dont thaw?
The embryos are good quality but i am still nervy. Anyone know the thawing rate and am i worrying over nothing? Lou.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

It depends on the clinic and there technology but it's around 80%

I'm worried as well but more around the 2ww x


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello, Lou & Wishings

I have an appointment today to check lining then transfer will be Thursday/Friday next week.
I only have one embryo left, grade 4AA which is good. The doctors say you only need the one!!! Thawing process has come on loads over the years but still very nervous.xx


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for your replies! My embryo is highest grade so thats a positive. Best of luck to you both for your next cycle.
Lou.


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

I understand the nerves!! I had my transfer yesterday - 2 frosties. I was very worried about the thawing process and the surviving. They were both fine - thank goodness. Now just hoping that they are still ok!! Keep positive - I know its tough when it feels like our entire happiness is resting on it. Lots of luck xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Louise,  

I was concerned  about  thawing  as we only had one frostie  bur it was fine.  If you go on the **** website  and search  your  clinic  you can see  info on sucesses and it may not  say directly  but you can work out  approx defrost  rates.


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi a! I'm due to have my transfer in a couple of weeks keep thinking of how I'll feel during 2ww then get that sudden blow of "what if we don't even get to that stage" can only trust what my consultant said.. they don't freeze eggs unless they believe they'll survive the thaw


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks guys my clinic said 93% thaw rate so im feeling a lot happier about that. 
I had my appt yestetday and i actually feel quite positive about it! I have holiday next week then i start scan and NO INJECTIONS!!
All the luck in the world to you ladies on your cycles - we can do this!!!


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## gwinethblack (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi! If booth of your embryos are the highest grade I would say that there are really high chances of you getting BFP! Good luck with your transfer!!
I am only starting my tx, will be going for my first ever appointment in the clinic I have never been before. A bit scary but what can I do. It is going to be ivf on de. So I am hoping for the best.


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you i really hope so 
Good luck with your appt - if your anything like me you feel better once you get started. X


----------

